# Choosing Colours for Split Toning



## free2australian (Mar 10, 2013)

Originally from thread: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...opy-without-soft-proofing&p=128032#post128032


John 
Off the Topic.  
I love toning for Black and White and would like some advice in toning in Lightroom.  The split tone in Lightroom for green/blue is easy effort.  But I would like to have various toning of  browns, yellows , blacks and white in some black and white photos.  Is there any way to achieve this in Lightroom 4?

Since upgrading to Mountain Lion the color picker is not able to be moved  off the photo to pick  more colors - I find the Lightroom color swatch  has limited color tones.

Sue


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 10, 2013)

Dragging the color picker works anywhere here on Mountain Lion.  Are you clicking in the color picker and then dragging off onto the photo?  And are you updated to 4.3 now?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2013)

Hang on, I take that back.  Is my memory failing me - can any of you guys on other OS's drag off the split tone color picker and pick out colors from the photo, or is that only working for things like border colors?  And did it used to work or not?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 12, 2013)

Works OK on Win7, Victoria.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 12, 2013)

Works fine in Snow Leopard and in Mountain Lion here


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2013)

Hmmm, I think we have a bug then.  Thanks guys!

And now I can't reproduce it again....


----------

